
I think it's time we broke for lunch (2011) - Tomte
http://www.economist.com/node/18557594
======
Khelavaster
"It was mentioned that the percentage of favorable decisions drops from 65
percent to 0 percent over the number of cases that are decided on. This
sounded unlikely. I looked at Figure 1 from the paper (below), and I couldn’t
believe my eyes. Not only is the drop indeed as large as mentioned—it occurs
three times in a row over the course of the day, and after a break, it returns
to exactly 65 percent!" \--Impossibly Hungry Judges
[http://nautil.us/blog/impossibly-hungry-
judges](http://nautil.us/blog/impossibly-hungry-judges)

